# Garden State GRC CCA & Specialty Weekend



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm doing the CCA..Lilly isn't in show condition as she chewed part of her feathers off her back end! Can't wait for the CCA though!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> I'm doing the CCA..Lilly isn't in show condition as she chewed part of her feathers off her back end! Can't wait for the CCA though!



I'll see you on the 6th!! :wavey:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok! Can't wait! Will you be doing the CCA with your dogs or helping out?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I will be helping. I might have a dog entered also.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome! Can't wait to meet you and your dogs!


----------

